# Rear sight swap ?



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a CZ Rami with adjustable rear sight, and a CZ 75BD with fixed rear sight. Since the Rami is my concealed carry weapon and since the corners of the adjustable rear sight is sharp, I have several shirts with small holes worn through by the sharp corner of the sight. That same sharp corner irritates my love handle and, if I rub against it, my arm. 

The fixed rear sight on my CZ 75BD is rounded and would appear to be much more practical for a CCW.

I'm curious if it would be feasable to swap rear sights on these two guns. Anyone know ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They are in dovetails, right?

Do you have a micrometer or micrometer-caliper?
If you do, measure the heights of both front sights. Write each figure down.
(You measure sight height, _in this case_, by measuring from the bottom of the front sight's dovetail to the top of the sight blade.)
Now measure the heights of the rear sights, and write them down too.
(Measure from the bottom of the dovetail cut to the top of the rear-sight blade. I assume that the adjustable-sight gun is zeroed.)

What we're hoping to find is the same _relationship_ between front and rear sight, gun for gun.
(The heights needn't be the same, but only that the _relative heights_ should be the same.)
If the _relative height_ you're seeking is the same, switch _both_ sights from the fixed-sight gun to the other one. You should be pretty close to zero.
If the _exact heights_ you've measured on one gun are the same as those on the other, you need switch only the rear sight.

Before removing any sight, make scratch-marks as index-marks on each sight and on the guns. In every case, get as close to the center of the top of the slide as you can. This will help you to come pretty close to a windage zero, but you'll probably need some further adjustment.

Use a plastic-face mallet, a solid plastic block against which to rest the gun's slide, and a drift punch made of aluminum, brass, or Nylon, to move the sights out of and into their dovetail cuts. Out from right to left; in from left to right...I think. (Better check. My memory's _old_.)

Does that help?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve there's no way I'd ever attempt to do that exchange myself. I'm mechanically challenged and I think far too much of my guns to ever let a dufus like me work on them. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK...Well, any decent gunsmith could do the measurements necessary, and it wouldn't take but a few minutes to do the swap.
And if the measurements didn't pan out, that decent gunsmith would also have a selection of replacement sights of proper height to insert instead.

It's a pretty simple, basic, easy job, assuming the right tools.


----------

